# Windows Media Player 10 won't play full screen



## sarlan19 (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi,

I've been having this problem for a couple of days. Windows Media player 10 won'T play in full screen. I used to be able to double to go full screen now I can't. If i right-click to go full screen, the image stays the same size and its goes back to the player but with a black screen. 

all my other players are displaying full screen. I tried to go back to wmp 9, same problem. Got back to wmp 10, same problem. Can someone help 

thanks

sarlan


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, Try the things shown in this thread:

http://forums.techguy.org/multimedia/456464-solved-windows-media-player-problem.html

Look at the link posted:

http://forums.techguy.org/multimedia/454816-solved-windows-media-player-wont.html


----------

